# Problème de transition photos IPAD 2



## Maxanto (3 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de vous alerter sur le *problème du défilement saccadé des photos sur l'IPAD 2.En fait le déplacement de la première photo est normal,mais c'est après que ça commence. *
Ce phénomène ne se voit que quand vous faites glisser la photo vers le coté droit ou gauche avec le doigt.Si vous utilisez la petite barre avec les photos en vignette, le problème n'est pas visible. **Je suis surpris de ne voir aucune information sur ce défaut alors qu'à chaque fois que je fais le TEST dans un magasin,les vendeurs me disent que j'ai raison mais qu'ils n'avaient rien remarqué. Quand vous mettez "bad scrolling iPad 2" sur GOOGLE vous voyez que ce problème est abordé.Je possède l'IPAD 1 et quand vous comparez ,c'est flagrant. Le problème est aussi très visible quand vous zoomez sur une photo et que vous la déplacez. Ce déplacement se fait aussi de façon saccadée. 
J'ai rendu mon IPAD au SAV de DARTY qui me l'a rendu 3 jours après sans aucune amélioration. C'est vrai que je suis surement plus attentif que le client classique à ce problème étant donné que je suis commercial et que je vends mes produits (des meubles ) toute la journée grâce a mon IPad. Ma déception est d'autant plus grande que je suis un fan absolu de la marque APPLE et que je n'arrête pas de venter les mérites de cette marque qui me fait rêver.
En espérant que vous aurez une petite attention pour ce mail et vous me répondrez. 
Je suis à votre entière disposition pour en parler. 
Olivier SCHWAB. (Fan aussi de votre site !)


----------



## pharmapetel (4 Avril 2011)

Oui, moi aussi j'avais remarqué ce problème de fluidité lorsque l'on scrolle des photos au doigt.. c'est un peu agaçant en effet. De toutes les manière j'ai rendu mon iPad 2 la semaine dernière à cause de halos de rétro-éclairage sur les fonds noirs (comme les bandes lors de la vision de films ou d'albums photo..)

Et c'est vrai que peu d'utilisateurs font la remarque. Je pense que la plupart des gens qui ont acheté la v2 n'avaient pas la v1 avant et donc ne font pas la différence.. (ils doivent se dire: tient?! c'est comme android 
J'espère tout de même qu'une MAJ pourra résoudre ce problème qui pourrit un peu l'aspect "magique" de l'ipad.


----------



## Thr_ju (4 Avril 2011)

Il serait intéressant d'avoir des retours de personnes ayant un iPad 1 sous iOS 4.3 pour savoir s'ils ont le même problème...


----------



## Maxanto (4 Avril 2011)

J'ai fais une vidéo avec mon IPHONE 4 et on voit bien le probléme.(je fais défilé les photos en même temps sur l'IPAD 1 et 2 ).Je l'ai envoyé à un responsable SAV chez APPLE qui a bien voulu me prendre en ligne et il m'a contacté  soir  pour me dire qu'il me ferais un échange trés vite à cause de l'ecran jaune ....Il ne parle pas du souci de défilement ...J'ai aussi envoyé par mail une photo de l'IPAD 1 et 2 ou on voit bien  cet coloration JAUNE du 2.
Je ne sasi pas comment faire pour mettre  cette vidéo et photo en ligne sur le site de I GENERATION ???
Si vous pouvez m'aider ??
OLIVIER


----------



## Sparksangel (4 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je signale le même problème également pour moi, mais je suis sur une 4.3.. La 4.3.1 ne règlerait donc pas ce problème ?

Maxanto tu peux simplement l'uploader sur youtube et mettre le lien dans ton post pour que les gens puissent le voir.

C'est vrai que je trouve étrange que si peu de personne en parle c'est quand même franchement "gênant" quand on était habitué à l'ipad 1 super fluide et qu'on se retrouve avec un truc saccadé comme ça dans le 2. Mais cela ne vaut que pour l'appli photo, pour le reste tout est extrêmement rapide..


----------



## Maxanto (5 Avril 2011)

Le 4.3.1 ne change rien...mais quelqu'un qui a vu mon INFO sur ce site m'a envoyé le mail suivant:

Oui c'est ce que je viens de voir en fouillant un peu ça rassure quand même... Voilà un post sur les forums de Apple :*

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2796665&tstart=0

Visiblement le problème est connu.Je suis en contact avec un TEAM MANAGER de chez APPLE qui m'a donné son mail et m'a même contacté sur mon portable.Je lui ai maillé une vidéo car j'ai encore l'IPAD 1 pour comparer et il  a l'air d'avoir vu le défaut sur cette video. 
Je lui aussi maillé une photo de mes 2 IPAD pour lui faire voir à quel point l'écran du 2 est beaucoup plus jaune que le 1. C'est pour ça qu'il est OK de me le changer, mais comme je lu ai expliqué :mon plus gros problème vient de ce défilement saccadé des photos qui rends mon IPAD 2 très désagréable à l'utilisation pour vendre des produits avec les photos. 

Olivier

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h00 ----------

Réponse suite à SPARKANGEL:
je ne sais pas "simplement l'uploader sur youtube et mettre le lien dans ton post pour que les gens puissent le voir." !!!
Suis trop vieux !! 
Tu peux m'aider si je t'envie la vidéo et la photo ??
Olivier


----------



## worldice (5 Avril 2011)

Peux-tu mettre la vidéo sur youtube ou autre et nous donner le lien s'il te plait ?


----------



## Maxanto (5 Avril 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDDtn44k3tI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sparksangel (5 Avril 2011)

Je trouve que la vidéo rend pas très bien par rapport à la réalité. Le problème est accentué quand on zoom sur une photo qu'on dézoom et qu'on swipe sur la photo qui suit.. Ca saccade encore plus...


----------



## Maxanto (5 Avril 2011)

C'est vrai ,mais je n'arrive pas à faire voir le problème sur la video. Ce serait bien de pouvoir faire apparaitre le souci sur une video .Comment faire ?


----------



## Sparksangel (14 Avril 2011)

Il va falloir voir si la MAJ 4.3.2 règle ce problème. Des testeurs ?


----------



## Sparksangel (15 Avril 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDDtn44k3tI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Voilà un lien sur lequel le problème est facilement visible sur la lenteur entre l'ipad 1 et 2.


----------

